

LaunchSky - vlokshin
http://launchsky.com/#

======
nimblespring
I'm guessing that this isn't referring to an IPO and a more accurate title
might be "LaunchSky now open to the public"?

~~~
nicklovescode
Also believed IPO at first sight, +1 for changing title.

~~~
vlokshin
Sorry again about that, definitely confusing/misleading.

I emailed info@ycombinator.com with the request - it seems to be the only
access to mod email.

If there is a way I can edit the title on my own, or someone else I can get in
touch with to mod it, please let me know.

------
wikwocket
I like the site, and participating in project comment threads. I haven't
posted any of my own ideas, but I like that I can earn credit to post it for
free by commenting enough.

The value of the site depends on having critical mass of knowledgeable people
discussing the pitches, but they are slowly increasing the number of projects
and the people participating, and it seems like most pitches have at least
some worthwhile discussion.

------
stared
I tested it and it was nice. The feedback was both encouraging and providing
some hints of strong and weak points of my idea.

~~~
vlokshin
Thanks! These are the kinds of things we love to hear, but please let us know
what suggestions you have for bettering the experience and/or idea validation
process from your side.

------
areya2005
This is a really interesting concept. Whenever engaging in conversation about
an app or startup idea, there's usually poor knowledge/idea transfer through
solely text. Visuals really help, and I'm really glad LaunchSky addressed
that.

Has there been much thought into placing ideas within specific categories?
While I appreciate the feedback (good or bad) from anyone with actual startup
experience who's gone "through the wringer," I would rather get feedback from
an expert within the field or industry I'm trying to penetrate.

~~~
wikwocket
I think they have been throttling pitch submissions and user invitations, to
manage the rollout/launch. Presumably after they got to a critical mass of of
users and ideas, they could start categorizing.

------
jkrangel
Very intriguing platform with great initial traction since launch. Robust
feedback on LaunchSky could really help sharpen focus and skip a few concept
iterations when initially designing a product.

~~~
vlokshin
Thanks for the kind words -- if there's anything you think we can do to better
the experience for the users, or more importantly: get a better sense of
validation for the ideas coming through LaunchSky, we're all ears.

Please feel free to email us: info@launchsky.com

We've been known to give free submissions credits for feedback :)

~~~
speg
There is an uncaught syntax error coming out of jQuery when you try and click
the payment button with text in the promo code field. I'm assuming this is
because I didn't have a valid coupon when hitting `retrieveCoupon` but still,
it should display an error message instead of just "not working".

~~~
vlokshin
Thanks for the catch - much appreciated. We'll get this in our queue :)

------
vlokshin
Mods - I noticed the title got changed to just "LaunchSky" and we're now #53
-- in a matter of seconds, and off of the front page instantly??

HN posts mean a lot to apps like ours. Can you please let us know why the
title was changed as so and what caused the downvotes?

While it's very disappointing to jump from the top 10 to way behind in all
rankings now, it's also something we would like to avoid in the future.

Please let us know what caused this.

~~~
wikwocket
I almost wonder if there is a bot that changes post titles to match the
<title> or <h1> of the linked page.

What you could do is write a blog post about your launch, with some
interesting statistics or results LaunchSky has driven so far, title the post
to whatever you'd like to appear here, and then submit that to HN.

------
chavesn
It might be just because the OP linked to "launchsky.com/#" but if I follow
that link, then click your logo ("launchsky.com"), then I can no longer come
back to Hacker News via the back button -- it just endlessly cycles between
those two pages.

~~~
vlokshin
good catch -- precaution on my end for potentially later linking to home if we
have a further release or something like that.

I didn't realize it could trigger something like that, and not sure if that is
the cause, but perhaps it was.

------
mvkel
Looks great, may want to consider boosting the greys across the board. Looks
like this was designed on a Mac which has a great contrast ratio, but even
then, it was pretty hard to read everything.

------
Fuzzwah
Grey on grey text on the FAQ page is hard to read (for me, at least).

~~~
Fuzzwah
After reg'ing I now see that the same grey on grey is used everywhere,
combined with bright blue links.

Slightly more contract please.

~~~
atte
This is very helpful feedback to hear - thank you.

